# 2nd battery or not??



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone.
Picking up our Kontiki 615 (2033 model) a week on Friday (very excited!)
I have read on the different forums somewhere that extra batteries are useful if wild camping...the Kontiki has 1 leisure battery fitted which I think is a 85amp (sorry if thats not the way you describe a batteries power !! I'm not very well up on electricity etc..)...anyway I was wondering if another 85 battery should be fitted, I'm told it would have to go under the passenger seat and be linked with the original(under the drivers seat)...would cost £140 to be supplied and fitted.
Obliged for any thoughts.
Vinny & Sue


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

We used aires & a private site for 2 weeks last year... we never had hook-up once.
Your spec is the same as ours, we've an 85 amp leisure battery, due to my ignorance and our first trip in the truck, I never gave it a thought that the battery may go flat.
For 1 week we drove every day.
For week 2 we only moved twice. (8 miles journey)
We've no solar power, no LEDs, no generator.

Am I wrong to be under the assumption that when you're driving you are recharging the battery? So I think if you are moving around every few days, I think you'll manage... why not see how you get on.


PS ours was brand new so the battery should be in tip top condition.


hth

wilse


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I was wondering if another 85 battery should be fitted"

Often staying put with no hookup for a week during the darker months? Yes.

Do you watch much TV? Yes.

Otherwise no, see how you get on without it.

Dave


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for that Wilse,
I understand that the engine alternator charges both batteries(unless someone knows better??)
I suppose it depends what and for how long you use the equipment onboard, t.v, shower pumps, lighting etc. We will probably make use of the t.v for a couple of hours a day(I like to keep up with the news etc[or more likely, thats my excuse for watching Corry St!!!])


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Vinnythehat said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Picking up our Kontiki 615 (2033 model) a week on Friday (very excited!)
> I have read on the different forums somewhere that extra batteries are useful if wild camping...the Kontiki has 1 leisure battery fitted which I think is a 85amp (sorry if thats not the way you describe a batteries power !! I'm not very well up on electricity etc..)...anyway I was wondering if another 85 battery should be fitted, I'm told it would have to go under the passenger seat and be linked with the original(under the drivers seat)...would cost £140 to be supplied and fitted.
> Obliged for any thoughts.
> Vinny & Sue


Hi,

Two is better than one, threes a crowd!!

Go for it £140 is a fair price professionaly fitted.

Regards


----------

